# Longest lived mantid?



## Griever (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi, all i've been interested in mantids since the time one jumped on my leg and scared the blazes out of me when i was 7. I'm looking to get into the mantid husbandry hobby and would like to know what were the most longest lived mantids in the hobby?


----------



## Rick (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome. I had a Giant Shield mantis who lived under a year. Around a year seems about the longest and there have been several people here that have kept certain species around that long.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Griever, and welcome to the forum... nice to have you here.  I don't know which species live longer in the wild, compared to others. But in captivity, keeping them at lower temperatures within the acceptable range for their individual species will prolong their lives.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 9, 2009)

Many breeders have had lots of luck with the ghost mantis.

they are communal ( can be introduced to other ghost mantids with a low risk of cannibalism)

Many breeders have had ghost mantids live for well over a year.


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Feb 9, 2009)

welcome to the forum. the longest lived mantid ive had was a chinese that lived from Jan-Nov


----------



## revmdn (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## The_Asa (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome! Back up to Robelgado, the species that seems to live longest would be the cryptic species, so the Ghost mantis, Phyllocrania Paradoxa would be ideal.


----------



## bassist (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and I have to agree the Ghosts are the way to go.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 9, 2009)

Are you looking for an ooth? or the nymphs?

Might have some trouble finding an ooth.


----------



## Griever (Feb 10, 2009)

Cool beans, thanks for such a warm welcome. Good to know that this site gets an amazing amout of traffic and activity. I am loving this site and just soaking up all the useful information here like a sponge! :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 10, 2009)

Griever said:


> Cool beans, thanks for such a warm welcome. Good to know that this site gets an amazing amout of traffic and activity. I am loving this site and just soaking up all the useful information here like a sponge! :lol:


Yes, you've come to the exact right place to learn about mantis keeping.  From a fellow sponge. Mantidforum, take me away! :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, from OHIO!


----------



## flybycat (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome. This is a great place to learn about mantids.

Marc


----------



## bradley7779 (Feb 11, 2009)

im fairly new to the hobby and have only had x1 giant asian ( called Banjo lol ) she lives quite happily on top of my tropical fish tank, i had her from when she was about an inch in size. I was given her in Dec 07, although I have to feed her by hand now she is still mooching around going strong. I was told she could live upto a year but as I say she's still alive n kickin and has outlived what I expected.. 1 year, 1 month &amp; 10 days old.

I live in the UK by the way so the colder climate may have something to do with her life span maybe?

Bradley.


----------



## kakistos (Feb 11, 2009)

My 1th Ghost mantis female lived for 9 months as an adult, and from newborn to adult could take 4 months to 6 months so that together is the time she lived.

But mantids are not really long-lived. The max age difference will be only a few months around 1 year, only the small species generally live shorter.


----------



## Dinora (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome from Houston!


----------

